# i just got my fancy guppies today...(breeding)



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

how long will it be befor i get fry
how do i know if she is pregnent
and when she dose get pregnent how menny should i expect
dose any one have a pic of a pregnent guppy


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You could have fry within a month, or it may take 3 or 4, depending on various things.

Pregancy is marked by abdominal swelling and a dark mark on the belly near the anal fin, called the "gravid spot."

30-60 on average, depending on size and how many litters she's had already


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

HAHA litters, is that we call them in the fish world?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, it's called a drop.
Tony


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Or a brood


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Or a batch...


----------

